# Which antivirus for ipad/tablet.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Which antivirus do you have on your ipad/ other tablet.

Dave p


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Apple products dont need anti-virus as far as I know :roll:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Dave,

We have three Apple computers in the house plus an iPad, not one has an Anti Virus programme and over the years we have never had a problem.

Drew


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting article in the paper the other day (Telegraph) stating that:

'Apple have dropped claims on its website that Mac computers do not get viruses, after hundreds of thousands of machines were hijacked by a Trojan'.

Not sure what the answer is, or if it applies to ipads.

Posted on a Mac....link if anyone's interested

Mac viruses


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The reason i ask is that I have just purchased a Samsung tab2 which is obviously Android.
I just did not think that downloading apps may inflict a virus.
This goes for smart mobile phones too.

Dave p


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I use AVG on my Samsung tablet. It's free and seems to work happily in the background. You can see it here.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I would second what Peribro says - AVG Free - I use it as a first line of defence on my grandson's Android-based tablet. His surfing on PCs led to all sorts of infections and trojans, but so far the tablet is virus-free.

Colin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the word free.
Bod in Currys tried to sell me a prog at £50  
Another assistant said You do not need security on tabs if you are only downloading apps and using e mail.

Dave p


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I like the word free.
> Bod in Currys tried to sell me a prog at £50
> Another assistant said You do not need security on tabs if you are only downloading apps and using e mail.
> 
> Dave p


Thought you would like that word Dave - as for Curry's :lol:

Colin


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Dave, Perhaps this will explain why you do not require antivirus software on your tablet.

I know this refers to Apple, but I am pretty sure it applies to all tablets that download apps.


To provide a few more details, the only code that is allowed to execute on iOS is code that came from the App Store, which means it has been examined and approved by Apple. While that doesn't guarantee that a malicious app won't turn up on the App Store someday, it does mean that there has not yet been any malware for iOS (unless you count a couple things that can affect jailbroken devices... But if you remove all security by jailbreaking, you deal with the consequences).

So, really truly there is no malware for iOS and you do not need AV software.

Keith


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You have made us think as we took the dog for a walk.
Do we need antivirus for our ipad phones then :wink:


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

locovan said:


> You have made us think as we took the dog for a walk.
> Do we need antivirus for our ipad phones then :wink:


See my earlier post, this applies to mobiles too.

Keith


----------

